# Preliminary ban on bullfights (Catalonia)



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Something that has probably been discussed umpteen times on the forum, but it's in the news again. I think the statistics are very interesting. Besides what the article says, Radio Cinco did a poll yesterday and 83% were against bullfighting and are appalled to think that it's used as a picture of "typically Spanish"


Spanish region approves preliminary ban on bullfights


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Something that has probably been discussed umpteen times on the forum, but it's in the news again. I think the statistics are very interesting. Besides what the article says, Radio Cinco did a poll yesterday and 83% were against bullfighting and are appalled to think that it's used as a picture of "typically Spanish"
> 
> 
> Spanish region approves preliminary ban on bullfights


To be applauded, PW!:clap2: However, I do wonder what will fill the pages of "Lecturas" and "Hola" in the future when the likes of those glittering, prancing peacocks they call Toreros and their relationships with z-list celebs are no longer of interest....oh yes, perhaps Belen Esteban's latest plastic surgery??? Well, anything is an improvement on what she had before I suppose.
:focus:

Tally.xx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Something that has probably been discussed umpteen times on the forum, but it's in the news again. I think the statistics are very interesting. Besides what the article says, Radio Cinco did a poll yesterday and 83% were against bullfighting and are appalled to think that it's used as a picture of "typically Spanish"
> 
> 
> Spanish region approves preliminary ban on bullfights


Personally, I love it...the grace, the elegance, the danger. That's it...and before you all come at me, I am not going to enter into a lengthy debate about the why's and wherefore's. UK has its foxhunting and no country is immune.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Personally, I love it...the grace, the elegance, the danger. That's it...and before you all come at me, I am not going to enter into a lengthy debate about the why's and wherefore's. UK has its foxhunting and no country is immune.


I have to admit to being a 'closet' bullfight fan - I love the drama, the elegance & so on - until the moment they start sticking knives in the bull

I cheer when the bull gets the torero:clap2:

if only they did it without sticking knives in the bulls


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I have to admit to being a 'closet' bullfight fan - I love the drama, the elegance & so on - until the moment they start sticking knives in the bull
> 
> I cheer when the bull gets the torero:clap2:
> 
> if only they did it without sticking knives in the bulls


When I saw the mail about this post was at 6:26 I knew it had to be xaniachica!! It's Saturday !!
The only thing I like about bull fighting is the strutting. The bull fighters do it best of course, but there are plenty of Celebs or wannabes doing the strutt as well. 
As for the event itself - bulls should be in fields, not in streets, or bull rings, or lorries transporting them, or wherever else we put them so that they can be killed with an audience.
I was surprised that so many Spaniards agreed with me!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> When I saw the mail about this post was at 6:26 I knew it had to be xaniachica!! It's Saturday !!
> The only thing I like about bull fighting is the strutting. The bull fighters do it best of course, but there are plenty of Celebs or wannabes doing the strutt as well.
> As for the event itself - bulls should be in fields, not in streets, or bull rings, or lorries transporting them, or wherever else we put them so that they can be killed with an audience.
> I was surprised that so many Spaniards agreed with me!


I'm not surprised, and I agree too, really

I sort of look on it as a dance between the guy & the bull, until, as I say, the knives come out

I have only watched on TV - that's enough for me & I can turn over


We have bull running here, 'bous a la mar' into the the sea & 'toro embolado' where they put stuff on the horns & set light to it


we went, for the first time since we've been here, to see the 'bous a la mar' this year

they were really young bulls & the 'young bloods' strutting around chasing them into the sea was actually quite boring - except when the boys went into the water

I was surprised to see how well-attended it was - but most of the crowd seemed to be foreign tourists or friends & family of the boys running with the bulls

shan't be going again - a bull actually drowned this year when they couldn't get it out of the sea - we wouldn't have gone at all if we'd known beforehand

I'm glad we just watched from the jetty & didn't pay, cos I suppose if people keep paying they'll just keep doing it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I simply hate animal cruelty. I dont know what goes on in bull fights, I guess like others its ok til they stick the knives in. I did see one on TV when I first moved here, I was channel flicking and stayed with it only because the bull was winning and the "toreros" (is that what the bloke is called??) was having his innards gouged out and I was shocked to see something so gruesome on TV!! He had to be carried off on a stretcher!

Jo xxx


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

To really "appreciate" the spectacle - Go to a ring and watch. On TV you lose about 90% of the whole.

Yup - I love it! - Especially los Rejones (horseback). Banning it will only make unemployment worse.


----------



## lenox (May 26, 2009)

The idea is _banning bullfighting in Cataluña_ - not because the Catalans like or don't like it, but because it is '_Spanish_' - which, being separatists, they have to be against. In Andalucía, the Partido Popular is trying to get the Seville government to make a statement supporting 'this most Spanish of spectacles' and in Madrid, President Zapatero has said that bullfighting will continue in Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

chris(madrid) said:


> To really "appreciate" the spectacle - Go to a ring and watch. On TV you lose about 90% of the whole.
> 
> Yup - I love it! - Especially los Rejones (horseback). Banning it will only make unemployment worse.


I agree that before pronouncing yourself in favour of or against smth you should try it out first. However, if you know that you dislike cruelty to animals you can more or less count on not liking bullfighting.
I have seen one bullfight, not in this country admittedly, but once was enough!
The unemployment argument doesn't win me over. Retrain them into something useful like solar panel fitters - or English teachers!!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I agree that before pronouncing yourself in favour of or against smth you should try it out first. However, if you know that you dislike cruelty to animals you can more or less count on not liking bullfighting.
> I have seen one bullfight, not in this country admittedly, but once was enough!
> The unemployment argument doesn't win me over. Retrain them into something useful like solar panel fitters - or English teachers!!


English teachers ????...Nah !...ten a penny them..(or is it those?)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I agree that before pronouncing yourself in favour of or against smth you should try it out first. However, if you know that you dislike cruelty to animals you can more or less count on not liking bullfighting.
> I have seen one bullfight, not in this country admittedly, but once was enough!
> The unemployment argument doesn't win me over. Retrain them into something useful like solar panel fitters - or English teachers!!


OMG no!


the last thing the Spanish need is more Spanish English teachers


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> English teachers ????...Nah !...ten a penny them..(or is it those?)


 
:tape: :tape: :tape: !!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe they could retrain them as cattle farmers!!!??? Actually, you dont see many cows in Spain do you??? Or is it just my area...... or me??

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Maybe they could retrain them as cattle farmers!!!??? Actually, you dont see many cows in Spain do you??? Or is it just my area...... or me??
> 
> Jo xxx


Retrain English teachers as cattle farmers ???.....can't see the cattle agreeing to that one..
You don't see many cows in Spain..???..you wanna be around here after dark.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Retrain English teachers as cattle farmers ???.....can't see the cattle agreeing to that one..
> You don't see many cows in Spain..???..you wanna be around here after dark.


 Stop winding me up Hombre!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Stop winding me up Hombre!!!


He's a b***** isnt he!! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sorry, forgot to post the outcome of the vote
BBC News - Spain's Catalonia backs debate on bullfighting ban


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> sorry, forgot to post the outcome of the vote
> BBC News - Spain's Catalonia backs debate on bullfighting ban


Don't care...I still like it..


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Hombre said:


> Don't care...I still like it..


Cataluña or Bullfights? - or both? - It is a trick question.


----------

